# Telerute für Zander gesucht



## Scuttlebutt (22. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich lese wie einige andere zuvor auch schon seit einiger Zeit mit.
Ich bereite mich derzeit auf die Fischerprüfung in Köln vor, die leider erst Anfang Juni ist.
Da es mir aber schon ziemlich in den Fingern juckt, habe ich mir schon einige Gedanken zum Equipment gemacht und versucht mich im Forum schlau(er) zu lesen.

Zu meinen Plänen:
Ich würde gerne auf Raubfisch spinnen, wobei das Hauptaugenmerk auf *Zander* liegen soll. Ich möchte jedoch nicht ausschließen auch gerne mal einen *Aal* an die Angel bekommen zu wollen. Zur not sollte auch eine Forelle möglich sein, wobei die für die Rute nicht ausschlaggebend sein soll.
Als Gewässer kommen sowohl der *Rhein* als auch der ein oder andere *See* in die engere Wahl.

Ich habe aufgrund meiner Recherchen schon eine kleinere Auswahl an Ruten getroffen, von denen ich hoffentlich das ein oder andere Exemplar von euch abgesegnet bekomme.
Dabei soll es unbedingt eine *Telerute* und auch keine Reisesteckrute.

Folgende Exemplare habe ich ermittelt:

2 günstige

DAM Shadow 25-75 2,70m für ca. 40€

Balzer Magna Magic II GOLD Tele 20-75 2,70m für ca. 38€

2 etwas teurere

SPRO TELESKOPRUTE CELESTE SPIN 30-70 2,70m für ca. 65€

Balzer Edition IM-12 Tele Allround 20-75 2,70m für ca. 76€


Sind diese/ist eine dieser Ruten in Puncto Qualität und Aktion für meine Zwecke zu gebrauchen? Oder bin ich vielleicht total am Ziel vorbei geschossen? Welche Rute würdet Ihr empfehlen? Vielleicht eine ganz andere?

Als Rolle hatte ich an eine Black Arc 8400/8450 gedacht. Preislich wäre ich dann insgesamt bei ca. 150€, was ich mir in etwa als Budget gesetzt hatte.

Petri Dank im Voraus!
Fabian


----------



## Twister_Jigger (22. März 2014)

*AW: Telerute für Zander gesucht*

Hallo Fabian!

Herzlich willkommen im Forum! Es freut mich zu hören, dass du dich dazu entschlossen hast, dich diesem wunderschönen Hobby zu widmen und dann auch noch in Kölle ;-)!

Ich kann vollkommen verstehen, dass du schon vor der Prüfung nach Equipment guckst und glaub mir es wird nicht besser, umso länger du angelst!

Zunächst einmal stellt sich mir die Frage, warum du gerade unbedingt eine Teleskoprute haben möchtest? Ich sehe ehrlich gesagt keinen Vorteil, wenn du die Rute nicht noch auf Reisen mitnehmen möchtest. Und auch dann würde ich mir eher eine Zweitrute zulegen.

Fangen wir erst einmal mit der Rolle an, die Blackarc ist eine gute und robuste Rolle, ich habe sie selber auch gehabt und kann sie nur empfehlen. In der 4000er Größe bist du gut für den Rhein gerüstet. Für Forellen wirst du aber eine kleinere brauchen.

Bei der BlackArc hast du auch den Vorteil, dass du die eine Spule zum Spinnen mit ner Geflochtenen bespülen kannst und auf Aal, um Geld zu sparen mit einer 0,30 mm oder 0,35 mm zum Ansitzen.

Wie schon gesagt zum Forellenangeln ist das Gerät deutlich feiner und die Rolle wird eher eine 2000er sein.

Nun kommen wir zu den Ruten...ich kenne keiner der genannten Ruten, also kann ich über sie kein Urteil fällen, aber fürs Zanderangeln werden sie definitiv nicht geeignet sein. Da führt kein Weg um eine Steckrute drum herum.

Aber zunächst einmal sag uns, warum es zwangsläufigerweise eine Tele sein soll.

Grüße

Twister


----------



## Scuttlebutt (22. März 2014)

*AW: Telerute für Zander gesucht*

Hallo Twister,

herzlichen dank für die nette Begrüßung und die schnelle Antwort.
Mein Wunsch nach einer Telerute ergibt sich zum einen daraus, dass ich als Kind immer nur mit Teleruten geangelt habe (auch wenn das schon lange her ist) und zum anderen schlichtweg aufgrund der Packmaße.
Gerade im Sommer würde ich vermutlich mit dem Fahrrad oder öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln zum Angeln fahren wollen. Da empfinde ich ein Packmaß von über einem Meter subjektiv als zu lang und unpraktisch.

Auch wenn oftmals behauptet wird, dass es auch gute Teleruten geben soll, scheint die Mehrheit der Angler ja trotzdem leider auf Steckruten zu schwören...

Passt meine Einschätzung bzgl. des Wurfgewichts denn einigermaßen im Bezug  auf Zielfische und Gewässer?


----------



## Taxidermist (23. März 2014)

*AW: Telerute für Zander gesucht*

Der wirklich einzige Vorteil einer Telerute ist, wie ja auch schon von dir bemerkt, dass Packmaß, ansonsten gibt es nur Nachteile im Vergleich zu einer Steckrute.
Zum Spinnfischen(Jiggen) auf Zander, wobei ja hauptsächlich Gummis verwendet werden, taugen die von dir ausgewählten Ruten sowieso nicht.


> . Da empfinde ich ein Packmaß von über einem Meter subjektiv als zu lang und unpraktisch.


Entweder mit einer Tele Ansitzangeln und das Transportmaß geniesen,oder mit einer
für den Rhein, mindestens 2,70m langen Steckrute, vernünftig Spinnfischen!

Eine gute gummitaugliche Rute sollte eine gewisse Steifheit(Rückgrad) haben und eine schnelle, sensible Spitze.
Da gibt es im Preisbereich unter 100€ nur ganz wenige (Steckruten) die diese Anforderungen erfüllen und für eine gute Rückmeldung (Ködergefühl/Kontakt) sorgen.
Die günstigsten, einigermaßen gummitauglichen Ruten die mir bekannt sind, die Shimano Vengeance Shad-Jigging und die Abu Vendetta.
Etwas besser, aber immer noch preiswert, eine Savage Gear Bushwhacker!
Wirklich gute Jigruten kosten so ab 150€ aufwärts und heißen dann Shimano Aspius,  Greys Prowla, oder UB Baitjigger!
Die Rolle welche du dir ausgeguckt hast, passt in einer 4000er Größe auf die genannten Ruten. 
Dazu gehört noch eine gute geflochtene Schnur, wie z.B. eine 0,15er Powerpro.

Wie du siehst ist der Wunsch die Angelkariere trendgerecht, gleich mit Spinnfischen zu beginnen, nicht für Trinkgeld zu bekommen und mit Teleruten schon gar nicht!
Mit der Feeder oder Match auf Weißfisch zu angeln, dürfte günstiger sein, aber eben nicht so cool, dafür werden aber Basics erlernt. 
So z.B. wo sich überhaupt die Futterfische, der so gehypten Räuber befinden.
Davon haben die meisten Newbies, welche ihre Kukö stumpf durchs Wasser kurbeln, nicht die geringste Ahnung!

Jürgen


----------



## Twister_Jigger (23. März 2014)

*AW: Telerute für Zander gesucht*

Hej!

Die von dir genannten Bedenken sind meines Erachtens nach unbegründet, da man ohne weiteres mit einer normalen Steckrute Fahrrad fahren kann. Auch die Nutzung der Öffentlichen Stellen kein Problem dar!

Die beiden anderen Ruten, die Jürgen ins Spiel gebracht hat, stellen auch eine gute Alternative dar.

Zum Thema Wurfgewicht bist du schon in der richtigen Kategorie gelandet. Da du im Rhein eine starke Strömung hast, sollte dieses nicht zu unterdimensioniert sein. Eine 2,70 m lange Rute ist meines Erachtens nach Top, aber auch das persönliche Empfinden spielt eine Rolle. Da du aber Steinpackungen im Rhein hast, ist eine 2,70 eine gute Wahl, um nicht jeden Köder ins steinerne Grab zu befördern.

Zu dem Trend, den Jürgen angesprochen hat, irgendwie hat sich da einiges verändert. Ich habe damals angefangen mit der Bambusrute Rotaugen und Co zu fangen, um nach einigen Jahren dann aufs Raubfischen umzusteigen. Daher fehlen schon einige Basics, aber dies kann man teilweise dadurch kompensieren, dass man zunächst mit einem erfahrenen Raubfischer loszieht.

Grüße Twister


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wobbler68 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Telerute für Zander gesucht*

Hallo


Ich fische auch liebend gern Tele Ruten. :l



Da ich oft auch nur mal kurz ,für 2-3 Std. Angeln gehe(ca. 200 Angeltage im Jahr),ist mir schnelles aufbauen und leichtes transportieren sehr wichtig.#6

Rutenkoffer (1,25 m lang) passt quer in den Kofferraum,3- 4 Ruten dabei für alle fälle gut gerüstet.:q
Und ich muss nicht jeden Tag alles ausräumen.
Auch in meinen Roller passen locker 3-4 Ruten,unter die Sitzbank(Max. 96 cm Lang)

*Aber nur fürs Ansitzangeln.*

Fürs Spinnfischen habe ich einige 2teilige und so etwas in der Art
http://www.angel-domaene.de/SPRO-Globetrotter-GT-Pro-285-H--12113.html

Meine ist 2,4 m ,20-40 gr. , 65 cm und 4 teilig auch mit so einem im Koffer/Rohr(160€ Händlerpreis)

Tele sind zum Spinnfischen einfach zu schwer(wenn auch nur wenige gr.)und sind nicht feinfühlig genug.
Beim Ansitz angeln habe ich zwar eine "Notfall" Tele Spinne dabei ,ist aber nur für den Notfall. Für ne halbe std. OK aber mehr,muss nicht sein.


----------



## Scuttlebutt (23. März 2014)

*AW: Telerute für Zander gesucht*

Danke für die vielen Einschätzungen.
Ich habe mich mittlerweile mental von der Telerute verabschiedet 

Zu den genannten Ruten habe ich jedoch noch ein paar Fragen.

Die Shimano Vengeance scheint mir in der SV27H Version mit max. 50g Wurfgewicht etwas zu leicht für Rhein und größere Fische?! Die XH mit 50-100g etwas zu straff…
Außerdem ist die mit 38€ sehr günstig

Die Abu Vendetta 902MH scheint mit 40-80g am ehesten geeignet.

Die Bushwhackerscheint irgendwie nicht zu euren Einschätzungen zu passen, da nur knapp 2,60m statt der von euch geforderten "mindestens 2,70m". Ist das Wurfgewicht mit max. 60g für den Rhein ausreichend?

Weiterhin habe ich ohnehin vor parallel auch auf Friedfische zu angeln um die von euch berechtigterweise angesprochenen Basics zu erlernen. Dabei ist die Materialwahl meiner Meinung nach jedoch nicht ganz so ausschlaggebend für den Erfolg, weshalb ich mir hierzu keine Empfehlungen eingeholt habe


----------



## Taxidermist (23. März 2014)

*AW: Telerute für Zander gesucht*

So ganz unbedarft scheinst du ja nicht zu sein, daher ist deine Einschätzung bezüglich der WG schon sehr richtig!
Demnach wäre die Abu Vendetta in 80gr., wahrscheinlich die richtige Rute, um in der Rheinströmung zu fischen.
Die Bushwhacker wird trotz fehlender 10cm auch gehen, da musst du halt einen langen Arm machen, immer wenn es über die Steinpackung geht.
Persönlich hätte ich auch keine Hemmungen, dafür eine xh(100gr.) Wg einzusetzen, will ich aber nicht verallgemeinern!
Übrigends vertragen die Ruten mit 50gr. WG auch etwa 10gr. mehr.
Bei der Shimano Vengeance hast du allerdings genau die falsche rausgesucht, diese ist nicht gummitauglich.
Die hier war gemeint:
http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/Shimano-VENGEANCE-AX-SPG-SHAD
Beim Preis kann ich nur vermuten, dass Shimano sich da vertan hat und die Ruten zu günstig anbietet, verglichen mit dem Geraffel, was die sonst in der Preisklasse verhökern!
So z.B. die Yasei Red Serie, da hat mein Kumpel die Shad Jigging, ein absolut tauber Stock, ohne jede Rückmeldung!

Jürgen


----------



## Twister_Jigger (23. März 2014)

*AW: Telerute für Zander gesucht*



Scuttlebutt schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Einschätzungen.
> Ich habe mich mittlerweile mental von der Telerute verabschiedet
> 
> Zu den genannten Ruten habe ich jedoch noch ein paar Fragen.
> ...




Die 2,60 m reichen auch für den Rhein aus und es sind keine mindestens 2,70, sondern die Größe stellt in vielerlei Hinsicht eine Art "Ideal" dar (war natürlich auch von den Vorlieben abhängt). Das angegebene WG reicht aus, außer du möchtest deinen Gummi direkt in der Strömung anbieten ;-).

Die Vendetta ist noch ein gutes Stück straffer, meinens Erachtens nach aber auch eine weniger gute Rückmeldung.

Das Beste ist und bleibt, du nimmst die Ruten in die Hand und probierst aus. Die Shad habe ich bei mir zu Hause, zwar in 2,40 aber um einen Ersteindruck zu gewinnen ;-)

Grüße


----------



## Scuttlebutt (15. April 2014)

*AW: Telerute für Zander gesucht*

So, ich hab den Rhein dann doch erst einmal ausgeklammert und auf meiner Prioritätenliste weiter nach untern verschoben.

Ich habe mir in Anlehnung an die Empfehlung der Bushwhacker eine Savage Gear Roadrunner (2,13m, 12-40g WG) gegönnt, zumal ich bei einem Preis von 45€ für eine neue Rute nicht widerstehen konnte und ich damit auch mein Packmaß wie gewünscht reduzieren konnte.
Hab nur gutes darüber gelesen und hoffe nun kein "Oh mein Gott, wie kann man so einen Schrott kaufen" zu hören.

Bezüglich der Rolle schwanke ich derzeit noch zwischen einer Red Arc und einer Black Arc, die sich ja preislich nicht viel tun.

Gibt es in diesem Preissegment um 60-70€ eigentlich noch zu empfehlende Alternativen von anderen Herstellern???


----------



## MilkaHechtHunter (18. April 2014)

*AW: Telerute für Zander gesucht*

Hab das Thema mal überflogen. Ich fische auch fast nur Teleruten . Ich bin kein Profiangler und fange damit auch gelegentlich meine Fische 
Bisher hat sich kaum ein Fisch beschwert das ich mit einer " schlechten" Telerute fische .
Das die Aktion der Rute nicht die selbe ist wie bei einer Steckrute ist klar , aber bisher hat mich das nicht wirklich behindert .
Ich habe mir z.b. auch eine Telerute IM 12 von Balzer gegönnt und finde sie ist gut verarbeitet und lässt sich gut fischen ...
Bin auch eher praktisch veranlagt und finde die Teleruten einfach enorm praktischer und das sagt mir eher zu .
Ich würd mir an deiner Stelle ne tele und ne steckrute zulegen in etwa gleicher preis und wg klasse länge usw. und würde dann selber entscheiden 
was für mich das geeignetste ist . MFG

####edit###
 2 ruten kaufen  vllt. bissl übertrieben ... kennst doch bestimmt genug angler leih dir doch mal was aus oder geh mit wem zum fischen mit und teste es einfach mal aus ...
####


----------

